# Breaded Deep Fried Goose,YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Cleaned off the skin membrane off the 3 goose we got yesturday and My wife and I just got done Breading up one Breast half and deep fried it.. YUMMm we all Love it...

I Placed the other 5 Breast halfs in the frig,So I can Slice them up tomorrow the same in 1 inch thick Long Peices and vacuum seal um'...We will next try cooking some like Deer Steaks on the stove top with a stick of butter,Salt and Pepper...

And Then Place on a Place and the Butter Juices in the pan becomes out dipping Juice ..Keeps Deer meat Moist,May as well work on this bright red goose meat...

I Am So Glad that I gave Goose Hunting a try this year and harvested my first goose, and that my wife,daughter and I Love the Flavor..Makes for another wildlife critter to add to our freezer and meals ...

Thanks to the Lord for Making Wildlife So YUMMMY In The Tummy

Next critter to try will be Wild Ducks,Yet I'll Pluck them so we can Leave the Skin on and Place it in the Rotisory Like we do Chicken and ginny hens... And Use a rub on them...

Take care and Best wishes ALL

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll be honest, goose sounds disgusting cooked that way. However...battered in corn starch and soy sauce, fried and put in sweet and sour over rice is pretty darn good. :beer:

You can't tell what it is when cooked this way!


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Matt Jones, Now that Does sound good...

I Like the wild game flavor....But that sounds like a change off way to cook it..

Thanks alot

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Goose cooked like beef burgundy is great, and also good made into a chipped beef dish. Duck the same, or just wrapped in bacon and fried.


----------

